# RESCUED BABY DUCKLING - Need Help!



## bmarie (Aug 27, 2017)

My neighbour has a duckling which seems to have troubles walking - his legs look gibbled. They aren't broken, but they don't work right and he has troubles getting around. He was going to kill it but I said I would take him in my care and try to raise him. It was a snap decision and I actually have no clue about ducks.

Shelter? What do they eat? Housing over winter? (we all know it's coming soon haha) Can they have Fruit/Veggies? Duck pellets? I've heard that poultry starter/poultry feed is just fine for them. What about oats? The neighbour has other ducklings so he will have a friend or a few friends. Any other general information would be so greatly appreciated. I think I pick them up tomorrow or sometime this week.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't know much about ducks, but I raise geese... when geese are not getting enough niacin the goslings have trouble with their legs.  The legs splay out and the gosling ends up on its back.  If you can get niacin in the gosling through its water and added to its feed then it should survive and the legs support the bird.

I do hope some duck folks will join in and give you more info for your daily duck needs.

Good luck, and please keep us posted, and post pictures when you can.


----------



## AClark (Aug 28, 2017)

I have ducks.
How old is this duckling? Feed it game bird starter crumbles or chick starter, either one, I like the gamebird better. I wouldn't give it fruit and veggies if you don't have it outside. Adding Poly-vi-sol (walmart has it, baby vitamins so check baby aisle or pharmacy area) to the water helps with niacin.

Look up "Splayed leg" for ducklings. Without a picture I can't guess but sounds about right. Ducks are pretty hardy, they just need somewhere that isn't drafty in the winter, but they are well insulated once they have feathers.

https://sites.google.com/a/poultrypedia.com/poultrypedia/poultry-podiatry


----------

